# bye bye specialized



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

After many years of riding there stuff, time to say bye to Specialized:
1. Dealers that I trust doesn't meet their "quota" to be an S-works dealer. 
2. Their 1000 specialized stickers or death black color schemes
3. BB fiasco

Their continuing lowering of quality outside of the frames is insane, wheels on a 3800 bike are bricks. Downgrade the stem and other such part on the same named bike from previous year. Guess they expect racers to buy a bike then spend 100s to upgrade to the components they want/need.

Taking my dreams and have a custom frame built by local builders.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

It's unfortunate that you've had such a bad experience with Specialized. I've owned a lot of bikes over the years including a handful of Specialized (both road ad MTB). My experience with them exceeds any other company I've dealt with.

Good luck building a custom bike. I hope it works out and your expectations are met.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just to note, my historical experience with them has been great. Just don't like direction they are going.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

steveandbarb1 said:


> Just to note, my historical experience with them has been great. Just don't like direction they are going.


You're certainly entitled to your opinions (and I can't say I totally disagree), but much of what you offer holds true with a number of other brands. Particularly, the BB fiasco. A quick look at a few Trek, C'dale and Felt threads will back me on that. Trek's dealt with BB issues as far back as '08, with the introduction of the new Madone.

Re: paint schemes, that's highly subjective. I tend to like 'stealth', so am generally ok with their current offerings, but tend to agree that more colors would offer a broader choice.

Re: de-specing (stems, cranksets, wheelsets), that's throughout the industry. A way to hold the line on prices, due in large part to the current economic conditions, IMO. 

Re: going custom, IME it (too) has its advantages and disadvantages. I have a 20+ year old custom Serotta Colorado ll that's served me well and a Curtlo TT S3 that didn't so much. So there are variables with custom as well, but they do offer a level of exclusivity that mass produced bikes don't.

It's nice to have choices, and I wish you well with yours.


----------



## greco (Aug 24, 2012)

Think your issue is more with the LBS's than the brand. Your issues won't change if you stay with those LBS's but go with a different brand...


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

Up to you, but there's another path, namely, buy the Spesh frame you want and build it up any way you want...



steveandbarb1 said:


> After many years of riding there stuff, time to say bye to Specialized:
> 1. Dealers that I trust doesn't meet their "quota" to be an S-works dealer.
> 2. Their 1000 specialized stickers or death black color schemes
> 3. BB fiasco
> ...


----------



## asv (Aug 13, 2010)

Unfortunately Spec has jacked thier frame and module prices through the roof.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

asv said:


> Unfortunately Spec has jacked thier frame and module prices through the roof.


Just curious, but comparing apples to apples (in other words, a name brand with a lifetime warranty) what other brands/ models offer as much (or more) for less?


----------



## asv (Aug 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Just curious, but comparing apples to apples (in other words, a name brand with a lifetime warranty) what other brands/ models offer as much (or more) for less?


It looks like their pricing has come down a bit on the frames so you have a point. The $4000 s-works sl4 frame is now $3500 which is probably equivalent to the evo pricing.. When I bought my SL3 frame it was only $2600, a big value at the time compared to say the $4500 Cervelo R3SL.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

asv said:


> It looks like their pricing has come down a bit on the frames so you have a point. The $4000 s-works sl4 frame is now $3500 which is probably equivalent to the evo pricing.. When I bought my SL3 frame it was only $2600, a big value at the time compared to say the $4500 Cervelo R3SL.


I wouldn't argue that Specs pricing hasn't jumped fairly dramatically (and agree with your example). Similarly, my '11 Tarmac SL3 Pro listed for $2000 and the SL4 Pro is now $2850. About a 40% increase for minimal 'improvements' (IMO).

To the point of my previous post, I was genuinely curious if there was something else out there worth a look.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyway, I will be riding my spec most of this season while having a local builder make me a custom carbon/ti frame. Initial measurements shorten my reach, steepen seat angle and lots of bb drop. Fun process. no middlemen, just me and the builders.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Consider Giant. Better and stiffer frames and wheels and they don't cheap out on components like Spesh does. Nor do they abuse dealers or use other companies.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> Consider Giant. *IMO* better and stiffer frames and wheels and they don't cheap out on components like Spesh does. Nor do they abuse dealers or use other companies.


Sans a source, FIFY.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I was in the market recently for a road bike. I liked the Spesh frame/fork but couldn't get over paying for Sora while other brands had Tiagra or Spesh having Tiagra while others had 105. Most bikes in my price range ride similar especially when I put on 25c tires so I like to get the better components for the money.


----------



## john_steed (Jan 25, 2006)

I think that it is funny/ironic that you are leaving Specialized just as the whole world is dumping Trek (the bike of he-who-must-not-be-named) and flocking TO Specialized.

Good Luck in the Wilderness.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not much of a Trek fan but I seriously doubt "the whole world" is leaving them or going to Specialized. The wilderness? Thats a little dramatic. Many options other than Specialized. Like Giant.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not seeing de-speccing with Giant. You buy an Ultegra bike with them and that's what you get. Probably one of the advantages of making their own as well as others frames. Their house brand wheels,stems, etc. are quite good as well.




PJ352 said:


> You're certainly entitled to your opinions (and I can't say I totally disagree), but much of what you offer holds true with a number of other brands. Particularly, the BB fiasco. A quick look at a few Trek, C'dale and Felt threads will back me on that. Trek's dealt with BB issues as far back as '08, with the introduction of the new Madone.
> 
> Re: paint schemes, that's highly subjective. I tend to like 'stealth', so am generally ok with their current offerings, but tend to agree that more colors would offer a broader choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

The "source" is my opinion PJ just like every other comment in this thread.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Gee Darwin, were 3 posts in succession saying you like Giant sufficient for this thread (among all the others you have been posting)?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> *I'm not seeing de-speccing with Giant. * You buy an Ultegra bike with them and that's what you get. Probably one of the advantages of making their own as well as others frames. Their house brand wheels,stems, etc. are quite good as well.


You're contradicting yourself a bit. I specifically stated cranksets, wheelsets and stems re: the de-specing comment, and Giant does similarly. You just happen to think that _their_ house brand is somehow better than Specs. 

Beyond that, just because you get full Ultegra on an Ultegra spec'd bike doesn't necessarily mean the total package is better than a comparable bike from Specialized. Giant could well cut corners on the frameset, funneling more money into the components. 

Bottom line, all products are built to a price point, so I don't believe there are _substantial_ differences between manufacturers. What brings me to Specialized is what I believe are quality framesets, geo that works for me and excellent warranty/ customer service. 

BTW, try to ask Giant a question via their 'support' section like you can Specialized. No can do.... they refer you to your LBS. I guess they're too busy making frames to answer questions. :wink5:


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Giants are so boring and so unimpressive. I agree that Spec is a bully when it comes to dealers, my LBS cannot do SWorks due to their lack of volume. I have 3 Spec bikes, they do stand behind their stuff better than any other bike manu, my friend broke is rear derailer mount off and smashed the carbon up on a 2005 Roubaix Expert and they gave him a 2011 Pro. Let's see Giant or Trek do that, they will not. 

I am not saying Spec is perfect but they are better than the average company


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Nah, Giants are exciting and very impressive. Much better bang for your buck than anything else, build frames for many other companies, popularized the compact frame concept, and excellent service and support.
Heard plenty of horror stories about Specialized and Trek service and support over the years.
You have to go way up the Specialized line and spend a lot more to get a frame equivalent to a Giant TCR or Defy Advanced. They also don't cheap out with low end components where they think people won't notice and their house brand wheels are very good.
Either you don't know anything about Giant bikes or you get your jollies trolling on bike forums. Which is odd.





Sworker said:


> Giants are so boring and so unimpressive. I agree that Spec is a bully when it comes to dealers, my LBS cannot do SWorks due to their lack of volume. I have 3 Spec bikes, they do stand behind their stuff better than any other bike manu, my friend broke is rear derailer mount off and smashed the carbon up on a 2005 Roubaix Expert and they gave him a 2011 Pro. Let's see Giant or Trek do that, they will not.
> 
> I am not saying Spec is perfect but they are better than the average company


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Ordered a custom Firefly Carbon/ti frame, changes from my current setup will be a lower bb, shorter top tube, steeper seat tube. Will be riding my SL2 for much of this season, but can't wait for my first truly custom machine.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

That is your OPNION, just like ass#holes we all have one. I don't like Giants, I have ridden them, looked at their builds and prefer a Spec any day of the week. I have also had very good luck with their service. Maybe it is my lack of love for Chinese companies and my support an American ones (yes they both manu in China, but Spec the money comes back to the USA). But I promise you trolling isn't my nature, but lending my personal opinion which you clearly don't agree with...we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh, speaking of trolling, why don't you go troll in the Giant forum......


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

darwinosx said:


> Either you don't know anything about Giant bikes or you get your jollies trolling on bike forums. Which is odd.


Interesting point of view for someone who spends so much time on bike forums posting about Giant. Below is just RBR.



darwinosx replied to a thread bye bye specialized in Specialized

darwinosx started a thread SPY team reviews their new Giant TCR's etc. in Giant

darwinosx replied to a thread 2013 TCR Advanced SL 4 in Giant

darwinosx started a thread Pro bike: Theo Bos’ Giant Propel Advanced SL in Giant

darwinosx replied to a thread 2013 TCR Advanced SL 4 in Giant

darwinosx started a thread Mike Teunissen's Giant TCX in Giant

darwinosx replied to a thread giant tcr/ocr pic thread in Giant

darwinosx replied to a thread bye bye specialized in Specialized

darwinosx replied to a thread bye bye specialized in Specialized

darwinosx replied to a thread bye bye specialized in Specialized

darwinosx started a thread Giant TCR Advanced SL 4 first look on Road Cycling UK in Giant

darwinosx replied to a thread bye bye specialized in Specialized

darwinosx replied to a thread the new crop of (comfort?endurance) bikes in Endurance Riding

darwinosx replied to a thread 2012 Roubaix Expert or Defy Advanced 2 in Endurance Riding

darwinosx started a thread Velo News test rides the Giant Propel Advanced SL in Giant

darwinosx replied to a thread It's down to 3; Spec Tarmac Sport, Giant Defy Comp, and Masi Evo 105 in Bikes, Frames and Forks

darwinosx replied to a thread New Evo Purchase in Cannondale

darwinosx started a thread A Giant weekend in Giant

darwinosx replied to a thread Comparo-testing in Giant

darwinosx replied to a thread Giant's Aero Bike - Propel Advanced SL & Liv/giant Envie Advan in Giant

darwinosx replied to a poll Pinarello Dogma 2 or Colnago C59 in Bikes, Frames and Forks

darwinosx replied to a thread Possible new bike....2012 Giant Defy Composite 1 in Bikes, Frames and Forks

darwinosx replied to a thread It's down to 3; Spec Tarmac Sport, Giant Defy Comp, and Masi Evo 105 in Bikes, Frames and Forks


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

scottma said:


> Interesting point of view for someone who spends so much time on bike forums posting about Giant. Below is just RBR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo! Someone is a stalker...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

steveandbarb1 said:


> Ordered a custom Firefly Carbon/ti frame, changes from my current setup will be a lower bb, shorter top tube, steeper seat tube. Will be riding my SL2 for much of this season, but can't wait for my first truly custom machine.


Can you give some impressions on working with them? I've been operating the Google machine to try to learn more, but it seems like everything is just bike pron. I read one reasonably long article about them, got to the end, and realized that the author never managed a way to get on one of their bikes and take it for a ride. It doesn't help that they're achingly pretty, so there's an absurd amount of photoshoots with, again, no ride impressions.


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

Sworker said:


> Giants are so boring and so unimpressive. I agree that Spec is a bully when it comes to dealers, my LBS cannot do SWorks due to their lack of volume. I have 3 Spec bikes, they do stand behind their stuff better than any other bike manu, my friend broke is rear derailer mount off and smashed the carbon up on a 2005 Roubaix Expert and they gave him a 2011 Pro. Let's see Giant or Trek do that, they will not.
> 
> I am not saying Spec is perfect but they are better than the average company


+1, I could never own a Giant even if it was the best bike in the world. They don't make sexy bikes that call out to me to ride them. That is part of the equation, as much it is vain, unfortunately.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SkiRacer55 said:


> Up to you, but there's another path, namely, buy the Spesh frame you want and build it up any way you want...


This is the route I've gone with my last to bikes and I don't foresee buying a complete bike again. It may take a little longer, but you end up with what you want. I guess you could alsways buy a complete bike if it is a deal and sell off what you don't like and then rebuild as well....


----------

